

2.4-GHz、IEEE 802.15.4/ZigBee embedded wireless module built in TI CC2530 - Wells_Tu
https://www.tindie.com/products/chimer_li/enet-zbp114-module-zigbee-module-ti-cc2530-maximum-transmission-distance-1600m/

======
Tom_xxx
I think it's good module. I like the transimit distance 1600m.. so crazy.

